# Rob Roy



## alaskafunboy (Nov 27, 2006)

Does anyone know if ridgid or somebody makes threading dies to fit pvc coated conduit? If not, I will have take a set to a machine shop and have them bore out the guide sleeve to fit over the pvc coating.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, I have two sets. One set is a special die with a blade in the throat that cuts off the PVC coating as it threads the pipe. The other set just has a bigger throat. They are 12R style drop head dies, and I use them in the pony threader. I _think _they are Reed brand, but I can't say for sure. I _think _Ridgid makes a set of swing dies for the stand threaders, but don't quote me on that. If you have a stand threader, there is no "throat" that you need clearance in. You can cut the vinyl off the end with a knife and thread them in the stand threader like normal. You do need to put a rag in the jaws to keep the coating from getting boogered up.


----------



## alaskafunboy (Nov 27, 2006)

*yup*

No problem with a 300, I just gotta be able to use a 700. I went to the MFR's web site for Rob Roy, and they said to machine 12/100in. dia. out of the throat. I think that is what I'll do cuz machine shops seem to be more available around here than the dies. Thanx,


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

alaskafunboy said:


> I went to the MFR's web site for Rob Roy, and they said to machine 12/100in. dia. out of the throat. I think that is what I'll do cuz machine shops seem to be more available around here than the dies. Thanx,


Cool, that's good to know. You might want to check to make sure that dimension is good for Ocal also. Might as well make your dies good for both types of PVC coated conduit while you're at it. I have a feeling it will be good for Ocal also, but it would be good to double check.


----------

